# Being proactive VS reactive "The Vacation wait and see"



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

This post is to help others that wrestle or have wrestled with a similair issue.....

Well, I know its early still and September 16th is long off, but I need to prevent a vacation! @##$ nightmare.

I am very fortunate to have a backup plan. I just got off the phone with a few friends because I needed to talk about my fishy trip vacation dilemma. I have budgeted $6.00/gallon for fuel, and I don’t have a crystal ball to tell me that this will not happen. So, if Montana fall through, I am coming back to Maine to fish for Bert!
That’s the easy part, but what I wrestled with is when do I make my back up reservations for a place to stay in Maine? Well, I decided to stay at the same place I did last year. My friend who I was traveling together with to Montana I said hey if this falls through lets go to Maine.

He has never been up there, and I thought what a treat it will be.

Bottom line my backup vacation plans are made, and we will play the waiting game. 

To not be able to have a vacation is not an option lol and that’s my bottom line. I know I am very fortunate to be in the time and place in my life.

Sonder


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Glad your plans have been set. 
Hope all goes great and you all have a great time wherever you go.
I plan one 'for sure' fishing trip a year. 
I simply refuse to let the current atrocities going on in this country take that trip away from me.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Depends on how bad you want to go to Montana. Cut your budget elsewhere and use that money on fuel.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Specwar said:


> Depends on how bad you want to go to Montana. Cut your budget elsewhere and use that money on fuel.


The trip budget for fuel alone is 2,720.14 dollars for the entire trip. This includes to and from Ohio. This includes all the trips to fishy places and sightseeing.

The rest of the cost is food, guided fishing outing, Montana fishy lic., and Glacier NP fees. That cost estimate is 2,513.50 dollars for all the above-mentioned items.

So while I appreciate your input and makes since if their was fat to trim from this trip but its already at a skinny cow budget.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

It’s very clear that you have planned well.
You only live once, and you certainly can’t take it with you when you die. I’ve never seen a hearse with a luggage rack.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Specwar said:


> I’ve never seen a hearse with a luggage rack.


True!


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

Specwar said:


> It’s very clear that you have planned well.
> You only live once, and you certainly can’t take it with you when you die. I’ve never seen a hearse with a luggage rack.





Sonder said:


> True!


 Me neither, but you can be buried wearing cargo pants. Or shorts if it's warm weather. 

My vacation is week after next. Still rolling with plan A so far. It unfortunately doesn't involve me getting any fishing in.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

Brother, are you saying that 6$gal is your upper limit? You should be ready to foot the bill for 7$ gal by the fall. Food and everything will be +20 %. Does that increase kill your plans? 
You are a very experienced fisherman and I would never think that I would recommend a better trip but Townsend, TN is about 700 to 800 miles from you. That maybe is 40 gallons one way. The fishing and the solitude from Townsend is amazing. It isn't Montana or Maine but it would be less$ .


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

6 dollars is my max to for Montana and 7 for Maine. I have a plan C but I hope I dont need to do it ..lol.. Yea I have never been south of the Cumberland for fishing, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I just stumbled across this thread and for the first time in my adult life, I am also considering how much traveling to do based on the cost of fuel. Though it doesn't seem to stop people from fishing. The lakes and streams seem to be more populated than ever. I'm curious where the breaking point will be.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

H20hound said:


> I just stumbled across this thread and for the first time in my adult life, I am also considering how much traveling to do based on the cost of fuel. Though it doesn't seem to stop people from fishing. The lakes and streams seem to be more populated than ever. I'm curious where the breaking point will be.


Mine will be when I run out of money.

The entire current helter skelter situation could be resolved if only people would grow some gonads and, well you know.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I am blessed, in that I'm going to fish regardless of the $ because I've been successful making $. I am now retired. I drive what I want and I always will. If all this Virus crap would settle down then I will go to east TN and pay 10$ gal if need be.
Don't short change your family paying for your hobbies but brothers, if you are like me (ie. OLD), then fishing is my mind's keel so to speak. I did it 60 years ago and I do it today and whenever I go it's like I never left.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

18inchBrown said:


> I am blessed, in that I'm going to fish regardless of the $ because I've been successful making $. I am now retired. I drive what I want and I always will. If all this Virus crap would settle down then I will go to east TN and pay 10$ gal if need be.
> Don't short change your family paying for your hobbies but brothers, if you are like me (ie. OLD), then fishing is my mind's keel so to speak. I did it 60 years ago and I do it today and whenever I go it's like I never left.


I very fortunate also all I have in my life is work and fishing ..lol... No significant other and never will again just me. For that I am greatful!


----------

